
[Penguicon-General] Penguicon has lost its way (repost) - gizzlon
http://lists.penguicon.org/pipermail/penguicon-general-penguicon.org/2017-May/000135.html?foo
======
gizzlon
Last post was ironically enough censored =/

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14276936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14276936)

